# Gene Malkoff Going at it Full Time w/New Additions



## democopy

The new drop-ins that you have scheduled for December look very promising.

Q5 WG binned Crees for the M60 Output will be 220+ lumens for approx 2 hrs

Low output version of 130 lumens for 6 hrs on 2 primary CR123's

Best of Luck Gene in your NEW full time job. 

You make a great product!


----------



## 5.0Trunk

Yep, Just received his e-mail. Looks to be good news for everyone. 

I like the Low output version of 130 lumens for 6 hrs on 2 primary CR123's!!

Good luck Gene..


----------



## donn_

Excellent news, Gene! All the best wishes to you and Cathy.

I can't wait for the 9v Mag drop-in.


----------



## gnef

these new options coming out sound good. i would also be interested in the 130/6


----------



## stitch_paradox

Yes, I got an email too. This is good news for those who have been waiting for Malkoff drop ins. Lets try to endorse Gene's products to other "unenlightened" friends or relatives of ours, so he will not run out of customers. :twothumbs


----------



## Mountain Man

Can somebody forward that e-mail to me !

[email protected]


----------



## Shagbd

im relaly excited about these Q5 M60 drop ins!


----------



## stitch_paradox

Mountain Man said:


> Can somebody forward that e-mail to me !
> 
> [email protected]



Hi Mountain Man, I suggest you subscribe with Gene's news letter, you'll get product availability alert and news update with hi products as well.


----------



## frankr

Whats a good, reliable and inexpensive body to drop these in? Would any of them have a hi and low option?


----------



## stitch_paradox

frankr said:


> Whats a good, reliable and inexpensive body to drop these in? Would any of them have a hi and low option?



there are only two body options for his dropin depending on your choice of drop in. one is the maglite ( c or d) the other one is the surefire (6p, 9p, c2, c3, z2, g2 series) 

In maglites you can only have upto 6 volts with his drop in so that's around 4 cells (d or c) 

with surefire, I think it's 9 volts. so 3 3volts cells will work.


----------



## Rzr800

I just went to his site and read "the story"...:tinfoil:

Heck, I'd send money to this guy without a second thought about it... "CPF member recommended" or not! :thumbsup:


----------



## ttran97

Yeah, I have the latest Q4 M60 in a 9P and it works great. I can't wait for the Q5 version, though!


----------



## Gene43

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the support! It was an agonizing decision. Back when I was young and had no dependents, I would have pulled it as a no brainer, but now whew!

Gene


----------



## Mountain Man

stitch_paradox said:


> Hi Mountain Man, I suggest you subscribe with Gene's news letter, you'll get product availability alert and news update with hi products as well.


 
Sure, Anybody have a link to a website or such ?


----------



## ttran97

Mountain Man said:


> Sure, Anybody have a link to a website or such ?





Here ya go: Login & Registration Page


----------



## GRoLED

Good luck Gene and have fun with your new 'job' :twothumbs


----------



## SafetyBob

I just sent an email to Gene and Cathy and I hope everyone else who has one or more of Gene's wonderful drop-ins continue to support him. As stated above. With better availability, I see cool, unique birthday, Christmas, and special thank you gifts for friends and family. 

If you consider your time, effort, and materials you may or may not use to built anything close to what Gene does, it just makes more sense to get a top quality product that is worth every penny in realiability and confidence. That's why my first drop-in went to the wife....ok, not, she is getting the second on once I use that Duracoat stuff for a pretty lanvender [email protected]!!

Bob E.


----------



## Brozneo

Excellent stuff Gene! You make an excellent, highly sort after product!!! There will be alot of people after your products and long may this continue! Best of luck!


----------



## Schuey2002

I just signed up for Gene's newsletter...


----------



## roymail

So did the email saying anything about a "low power" version for the 2-3 cell maglite? Thanks.


----------



## 5.0Trunk

roymail said:


> So did the email saying anything about a "low power" version for the 2-3 cell maglite? Thanks.



This is the e-mail Gene sent out to everyone that was on his mailing list.

*Hello All,
Just some news on recent developments in Malkoff Devices:
I have officially turned in my notice at my &quot;real&quot; job and
will be attacking this full time. December 10 is the official date. This
was done after much serious contemplation and prayer. My wife is on board
and it was actually her suggestion. This is a first as she generally
regards my projects as nutty and sometimes entertaining. The electric
squirrel shocking bird feeder was one of these famed projects. 300 VDC will
discourage the squirrels and is fodder for some serious entertainment.
However it does not impress the wife.
With that said, I have managed to broker deals with some good suppliers. By
mid December I should have enough materials to manufacture several hundred
Mag C, D, and M60 dropins. I will have Q5 WG binned Crees for the M60.
Output will be 220+ lumens for approx 2 hrs. I will have a low output
version of 130 lumens for 6 hrs on 2 primary CR123's.
I have designed a new driver for the Mag dropins that will allow for 1000ma
on 4,5, or 6 cells. I've had a lot of demand for this particular
configuration. And yes, you can use 2 rechargeable Li-ion cells. Any
battery combinations up to 9v total.
Hopefully by mid December everything will be available. It is my goal to
keep most all the Malkoff Devices in stock at all times. Wish me Luck!
Thanks,
Gene Malkoff
www.malkoffdevices.com*


----------



## WadeF

I'm subscribed to his newsletter, but didn't get the email.  Maybe it's lost in a spam folder somewhere, but I normally get his mailings.

Edit: Thanks 5.0Trunk for posting it. Sounds good! Good luck Gene!


----------



## Babo

Excellent products at excellent prices. Made in America.

Who'd ever think that could be a recipe for success these days?

Congratulations, Gene.
I own two Malkoff devices; will be adding more in the months to come.


----------



## copperfox

5.0Trunk said:


> *I have designed a new driver for the Mag dropins that will allow for 1000ma
> on 4,5, or 6 cells. *




Gene, does this mean that the drop-in for 3-cell maglites will no longer run at 1000ma?


----------



## Joshatdot

w00t! Grats Gene!

Mark me down for a Q5 2 Cell & 4 Cell [email protected] Drop-in!


----------



## Blue72

Any plans for a minimag drop in


----------



## frisco

I'm waiting for the MagD "Triple"

frisco


----------



## COMMANDR

Go get'em Gene, all the best luck. 

Gary


----------



## Raoul_Duke

frisco said:


> I'm waiting for the MagD "Triple"
> 
> frisco



I like the sound of that 

but Also looking for a nice long running 6C drop in.


----------



## lumenal

Best of luck to you and your wife, Gene.

I use my original hand-built drop-in in my 4-D mag everynight (purchased from you last May) out here in the wilds of the Pacific NW, and it has always performed flawlessly.

I'm looking forward to more of your excellent products.


----------



## qip

these new drivers im assuming are for all cells 1-6 up to 9v not just 4-5-6 .... meaning i can use my 4aa e2 lithiums too  , now just need the multilevel switch  


is it possible to upgrade my copper drop in with new driver?


----------



## Gene43

It means there will now be 2 models. The 2,3,4 cell (boost) and the 4,5,6 cell (buck). The buck model will slip into direct drive around 3.6v.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

frisco said:


> I'm waiting for the MagD "Triple"
> 
> frisco




Wayne of Elektro Lumens is offering a triple SSC Dropin for 3 C/D mags. So you don't need to wait. :devil:

Gene, sounds good to me. Now maybe I can actually score one of your creations. p I check your product page every time I sit down at the computer, but have only once come across availability in the last couple months.  (for a Mag D dropin, which I don't want) Good luck to you and the family.


----------



## djblank87

Gene great talking to you a few weeks ago and it is nice to see you let the cat out of the bag so to speak. :naughty:

Take care and let me know if your coming out to SHOT this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## stitch_paradox

dd61999 said:


> Any plans for a minimag drop in



This seems to be a great idea. Any plans for this drop in Gene?


----------



## Burgess

Yes, i'd *love* to see what Gene can do with a *Mini-Maglite upgrade* !

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boostedvl

Gene,

Best of luck to you in this new venture! I look forward to your creations in the near future. :twothumbs

All the best!


----------



## Sgt. LED

I may now finaly be able to get a M60 drop-in!:twothumbs
Go Gene!


----------



## Thujone

Sounds like my decade old 3D mag may see a new engine


----------



## ICspots

Well good luck to Gene and Cathy, even though I don't think you'll need any "luck".
Hmm...maybe Maglite and Surefire will contact them and contract with them!:twothumbs

Spent a weekend in Missisippi with my M60 and Mag dropins, my friends started calling me the "Light Man". My friend couldn't believe the throw they had, he said LED lights usually don't throw that far. He said he wished he had one the other night when he couldn't find a deer he shot.


----------



## divine

This is great news for us.

I hope everything goes extremely well. =)


----------



## divine

PhantomPhoton said:


> Wayne of Elektro Lumens is offering a triple SSC Dropin for 3 C/D mags. So you don't need to wait. :devil:
> 
> Gene, sounds good to me. Now maybe I can actually score one of your creations. p I check your product page every time I sit down at the computer, but have only once come across availability in the last couple months.  (for a Mag D dropin, which I don't want) Good luck to you and the family.



Is there any way you could post a link that works?

Please.


----------



## capone

good news!... 

i want to make my 4d mag as powerful as possible for a spot light and i think genes drop in is the answer...looking forward to it really soon


----------



## FiftyCalAl

Today (SUnday) he posted at least 60 new P60s and around 20 P60Ls. 

Let the games begin!



Oh well, there went $400 (but very well spent!)

BEST WISHES , GENE and CATHY!


----------



## Joshatdot

w00t! grats Gene!

Q4-Q5 Mag dropin please, kthxbye!


----------



## Icebreak

And poof, the M60 High Outputs are gone. 11 M60 LO are left.

I went ahead and signed up for the emailnotification.

Great business model. Build, notify and sell. Gotta love it.

Good luck, Gene.


----------



## copierguy_mobile

Best wishes to you and your family on the new business Gene. It takes a tremendous act of faith to give up the 9-5 and go out on your own. I know you'll do great.

You can put me down for a D cell/buck as soon as their ready.

-Greg


----------



## holden

Looks like they are back in stock.


----------



## Shagbd

anybody got one of his new 235 lumen m60 drop ins AND one of the older 180 lumen ones to compare?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct

Gene, best wishes and luck to you and your family. This is a big step to liberating yourself from working for someone else. Congratulations!


----------



## Bloodnut

Shag,

I got one of the last of the old style. It may be a 185 lumen assembly. The new ones are quantifiably brighter. They throw better, are more nicely finished, and just flat put out more light. Was that the question?


----------



## thermal guy

Only in America could you be chasing vermin away from your stock one day and going into business with that idea the next. best of luck my Friend!


----------



## RdlyLite

*waits for 9v Mag...:naughty:


----------



## Joe Talmadge

I'm going to pick up an M60 for my old 6Z. A question, this module can take up to 9V, which I suppose means that if I had a 9P it would fit in that. Since I don't, is there a higher-voltage higher cap rechargeable people put in 2-cell surefires?


----------



## Cnote

Malkoff Devices Low Ouput version of the P60 

The current draw is approximately 350ma at 6 volts. The runtime is approximately 4 1/2 hours on 2 CR123 primary batteries.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Bore out a 6P to hold an 18650. Or go stock body Deerelight, wolfeyes, or many DX cheapies. Or do you mean a 17670 AW cell from Lighthound in a stock Surefire?!


----------



## copperfox

I can't wait for Gene's multiple emitter drop-in for the maglite.


----------



## SCEMan

Wow talk about fast service. I ordered an M60 Sunday night and received it today. And during the busiest shipping period of the year!

Great work Gene!


----------



## Deep6Osama

Hmmm! Now what to do with all those leftover P60's and P90's.


----------



## ttran97

Deep6Osama said:


> Hmmm! Now what to do with all those leftover P60's and P90's.



Use them as backups or sell them in the Market Place...I sold a ton of mine a few weeks ago. The P90 is the hardest to get rid of, though.


----------



## KROMATICS

SCEMan said:


> Wow talk about fast service. I ordered an M60 Sunday night and received it today. And during the busiest shipping period of the year!



Same here! :wave:


----------



## Gene43

So those of you who have gotten them. What do you think of the new Q5 model?

Gene


----------



## g8trwood

I just ordered my p60 ho module. Can these be used in a 9p also, or just the 6p.

Thanks for a great product


----------



## Gene43

They will work fine in a 9P on primaries, no rechargeables with 3 cells as the max input is 9v.

Gene


----------



## ICspots

And as right now there are still some for sale, great job Gene!


----------



## donn_

Gene43 said:


> They will work fine in a 9P on primaries, no rechargeables with 3 cells as the max input is 9v.
> 
> Gene



I'm running Gene's Q4 M60 in a stretched 9P (added a TNC Detonator), with two 17670 cells. Works great!

I'm looking forward to the arrival of the Q5 M60...maybe today.


----------



## 021411

I hope I get my M60 tonight. I'll post comparo pics between the Malkoff SSC, Q2, and the new Q5. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbviau

Nice, will look forward to that! Thanks.


----------



## g8trwood

Will the brightness be the same at 6v and 9v?


----------



## Daylo

Just received my M60 today and WOW!!! Thanks Gene for the awesome product and fast shipping. Good luck and you can expect more orders from me in the future. Keep up the great work and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Shagbd

I just got my M60 module
i have an older 180 Lumen one and these new ones blow it away!

DAMMMM!


----------



## divine

I got your two M60 Q5 modules today. They are very nice. These are some of the warmest tint LED's I've seen. (I don't have a rebel here to compare it to, though.) Do you use brass for the reflector? (I know some lighting manufacturers are using "copper" and "gold" colored reflectors to warm up 4100K Metal Halide lights...) I'm not sure what I'm looking at through the colminator.

Okay, so my summaries. The M60L (Low output) is a lot warmer than a P60L and it's brighter than a P60L. (I think the warm tint is deceiving me on exactly how much brighter it really is.) I see myself reaching for this before I reach for a light with a P60L.

The M60 is a lot warmer tint than a BOG Q5, not as hot of a hot spot, and at the edges of the spill, not as bright as the BOG, but it has a wider spill than the BOG. The differences are because of the colminator... This thing puts out a very different spill.

The spill, to my eye, gets very consistently darker the further I move the light away from what I'm looking at. This probably means that the light does NOT decrease linearly from the center. Different lights with an orange peel reflector through a normal lens has a pretty bright spill until you get to the shadow from the end of the lens/bezel. With the colminator, I don't see a shadow on the edge of the beam at all, the spill just gives off less light until it goes dark.

I really need to see this thing outdoors to see if the tint and the spill help with depth perception. My hopes are up!


Thank you Gene, I hope you have a nice Christmas. Don't lose too much sleep about your new ventures.


----------



## Toxic518

With all this talk about Gene's new adventure, I had to try out an M60. Ordered it a few minutes ago so I can install it in my Z2. If it's as good as everyone says, I'll buy another for my G2.


----------



## MarNav1

Just got a Q2 (I know, old news!) Malkoff from B/S/T and put it in a 6P, very nice and quite bright as well! Also runs very well with a 17670 too.
I'm looking forward to a Q5 for my 3D mag very much! Was never very interested in Maglites but now that has changed. Good job Gene!


----------



## PhantomPhoton

I received my M60 Q5 (with Optic). So far I like it very much. Definitely a good tint on it. I prefer the beam pattern of most optics to those of reflectors in general. This one is pretty good. I think Crees do very well behind optics for general, useful type lighting. I'll post further impressions after I get more time to play with it.


----------



## Mr. Blue

hey guys is it do- able to do a 3c in a 2d drop in?
how is the flood beam when using a stippled reflector?


----------



## ICspots

g8trwood said:


> Will the brightness be the same at 6v and 9v?


Bumparooskie for an answer to this.


----------



## Deep6Osama

g8trwood said:


> Will the brightness be the same at 6v and 9v?


 

My M60 arrived today. It will not work with my Surefire 9Z. When the switch is pushed it lights up for less than a second and goes out then lights up for less than a second when I let go of the switch. I droped it into my Surefire 6Z and the function is normal.

My only hope is that I did not do any damage to the M60. It is not as bright as my Task Force Q4 or my Malkoff 3D Drop in purchased two month's ago.


----------



## SafetyBob

Mr. Blue, yes you can do 3xC batteries in a 2xD battery [email protected].. make sure when Gene gets the drop-ins available for the [email protected] you get the 2-3-4 version and NOT the 4-5-6.

You will not ever regret purchasing one of Gene's drop-ins. 

Bob E.


----------



## divine

Deep6Osama said:


> My M60 arrived today. It will not work with my Surefire 9Z. When the switch is pushed it lights up for less than a second and goes out then lights up for less than a second when I let go of the switch. I droped it into my Surefire 6Z and the function is normal.
> 
> My only hope is that I did not do any damage to the M60. It is not as bright as my Task Force Q4 or my Malkoff 3D Drop in purchased two month's ago.


You can use 3 primaries or two rechargeables with the M60, primaries don't have as high voltage. So... if you want to put it in a 3 cell light, you need to use primaries.


----------



## Gene43

Deep60 a PM has been sent. A replacement will be sent as soon as I know your name.Thanks, Gene


----------



## LightInTheWallet

Just got back the from post office, (missed the mailman twice) opened the very nicely packaged sm60, installed it in my 6pLED and... WOW! I am very impressed with this light (finally). I cannot wait until dark to enjoy the throw and spill, I am definitely impressed with the brightness and tint. ONE HECK of a drop-in I must say.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deep6Osama

divine said:


> You can use 3 primaries or two rechargeables with the M60, primaries don't have as high voltage. So... if you want to put it in a 3 cell light, you need to use primaries.


 
That is what I used Surefire primaries SF123's. Regardless I still think you make a great product.

And thank you for the replacement. I don't think I will try 9 volts again.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Any news on the Mag Drop Ins?


----------



## Deep6Osama

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Any news on the Mag Drop Ins?


 
A C Maglite drop in would be outstanding!


----------



## Alan B

Just received an M60L from the postal lady.

Quick service, well packed. Looks good. 

In my very old SF 6P it is slightly loose (before putting bezel on) and leaves a bit of a gap in the bezel when tightened. It appears to be sitting on the very bottom edge of the drop-in with my ancient 6P. It is a little tippy before the bezel goes on. Bezel on Head gap is 0.025, unit is tight, no rattle. Tail switch works fine both in twisty and momentary mode. This was not true for another drop-in that was lacking the center spring, so good job there. The other-brand drop-in was so tight I had to use a strap wrench to get it out.

Beam pattern is very nicely gradient. No rings, even at outer edge. Hotspot is not well defined due to gradient, but appears a bit smaller than my Fenix lights, and larger than the Tiablo A9s. Very nice pattern, lights up everything, doesn't have the "edge" to the pattern that reflector lights have.

Light output: Remember this is the "L" model rated for 4+ hours runtime, and is rated at about 140 emitter lumens. Comparing to other lights in a dark stairwell: More light than Proton PRO or Fenix L1Dq5. Slightly less than P2Dq5, definitely less than P3Dq5 or Tiablo A9Sq5. The Fenix P2Dq5 is rated at 180 lumens, the L1Dq5 at 120 lumens, so this places it right in between pretty much exactly where Gene predicted it, by my eye.

Overall very nice, lots of light output, very nice warm tint, excellent quality machining finish, clean precise optic, works in my old 6P. :twothumbs

Dreaming, I might like to see the OD a bit larger to fit my 6P ID a bit closer. Heat transfer should not be a problem on this low output model, but it will have to conduct down to the bottom to reach solid contact with the aluminum light body - correction - the module is pinched between the aluminum ring in the bezel and the body tube near the batteries, so the major heatflow is forward through the ring to the bezel, plus down through the bottom. I'd like to have no Bezel gap, but getting the fit just right for good negative contact is tricky.

One improvement that would be really great is a field switchable option between low and high output.

Looks like a keeper!

-- Alan


----------



## Toohotruk

I have little doubt that Gene's business will be a huge success...his hard work, ingenuity, craftsmanship and customer service will certainly be rewarded. :bow::bow::bow:

My fourth Malkoff Device (M60 High) is in the mail right now...why did I pick the busiest time of the year for the Post Office to place my order?! Damn you Holiday mail rush, DAMN YOU!!! :hairpull:

I'm thinking it will be here Monday...I hope, I hope, I hope, I hope!:sweat:


----------



## Illumination

Nice to know he's at it full time. The M60's sold out again! With him on this full time, maybe we will see new ones soon!


----------



## Icebreak

M60 Q5 arrived Friday.

Beam matches discriptions articulated by other members.

About the Cree optic. While white-wall hunting I notice a small central spot residing in the hotspot that leans toward yellow/green (read warm). This is not a problem. It may be a bit of an advantage for my purposes. The overall color of the beam is quite nice.

In a low light environment (city park) what I notice is that the image return is much greater than I had expected. Yes, I read about many folks being very impressed with Malkoff Devices LED drop-ins but what showed up was a surprise...pretty darn spectacular.

It runs fine in a 6P. I got a used Z3 on eBay that arrived Thursday. The M60 Q5 HO works well in it. Both these lights are using primaries for now.

The quality of build is extraordinary. Wishing to avoid accusing another member, especially a builder, of being anal; I'll just submit that this gentleman's product must be the result of a highly skilled craftsman. It screams quality. One detail I especially liked was the hand engraved model designation.

Considering this regulated, Q5 emitting, Cree collimated, machined brass unit is only $55.00 I think it's a real value for a robust personal illumination device.

Gene, you can expect more orders from me, my friends and associates. When I explained to an ex-FBI friend of mine that this drop in will work in his old standard issue Z2 he raised his eye brows and I think he bit his bottom lip just a little. Classic.


----------



## Gene43

Thank You. I appreciate the kind words. And yes the wife accuses me of being anal quite often. I've learned to expect it and take it as a compliment. She's still the coolest girl I've ever met, even after 16 years.

Gene


----------



## Icebreak

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dorky1

I just received your M60 Q5 last week and had a chance to play around with it. It works great with a Leef 18650 body and an ebay Solarforce (also sold by Lighthound) full stainless steel tactical head powered by an AW18650. I'm very impressed by the craftsmanship and was presently surprised by the attention to detail by a "boutique dealer". You certainly put a lot of main stream manufacturers to shame in the quality, precision, and performance you provide in a $55 product. My friends were impressed when I lit up the tops of the power line towers coming out of an electrical sub-station from across the street. I wish someone could build a head which could take 3 of your M60's drop ins and mate it to a Surefire M6. That would be great...simplicity and easy upgrades all in one. Maybe you should talk to Leef?  I'll be buying more from you in 2008!!! Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## democopy

Spoke with Gene by phone last evening for 20 minutes, stand up guy with integrity and quality first and foremost in mind for his customers. He asked me a couple of times what I really thought of his product that he was open to contructive criticism, although he preferred praise!

Nothing but praise here for a very fine product and good value for your money!

Wanted to know the possiblility of 100 or so lumen P60 drop-in with 8 (full output) or so hours of runtime, he thinks that it would be doable.

Anyone else interested in a configuration like this?


----------



## GBone

Received my Q5 drop in today... WOW is about the only thing that will come out of my mouth!!! 

Not only is the craftsmanship very impressive but the performance of this product is most amazing... BRIGHT, TIGHT and WHITE!!! :twothumbs

Thank you Gene, can't wait to spend more of my hard earned cash on your outstanding products! :wave:


----------



## FiftyCalAl

Well, now ALL my lights that can take Malkoff drop-ins, have them. The only exception are pistol lights and a SCOUT I use for training. My other 4 SCOUTs have SF LU60A adapters with Gene's drop-ins.

If he'd make a drop-in that would fit the E series lights, all my SF lights would be a host for Malkoff drop-ins (with the exception of the X300 and training SCOUT - i'll probably change it out eventually)

Thanks for making a wonderful and essential upgrade in performance Gene!

All the lights in these pics have the new Malkoff Q5 Crees M60 or M60L in them (with the exception of a few weapons lights).


----------



## FiftyCalAl

[quoteWanted to know the possiblility of 100 or so lumen P60 drop-in with 8 (full output) or so hours of runtime, he thinks that it would be doable.

Anyone else interested in a configuration like this?[/quote]




he had the M60 (standard), the M60L (low output); now he could have the M60LL (low output, long life).




ABSOLUTELY!:twothumbs


----------



## Sgt. LED

100 Lu for 8 hours, on 2 cells? I'll want one sure.
100 Lu for 12 hours on 3 cells, I'll sell things just to be sure I can have one! Most of his modules can run on 3 cell anyway right.


----------



## ICspots

g8trwood said:


> I just ordered my p60 ho module. Can these be used in a 9p also, or just the 6p.
> 
> Thanks for a great product



Works great in my 9P and my wifes G2. With 3 fresh primaries the voltage would be around 9.6V, I was worried at first but Gene said it would be fine and it has been, very fine indeed.


----------



## :)>

I am on going to have to grab one of the P60 drop ins when they become available again after hearing all of you fanatics rave on and on about how great these things are... thanks alot for overcoming my already low resistance to purchasing neat flashlight products

It occurred to me while I was reading your threads that it takes a truly special product or a truly special person to turn Surefires into "hosts". Maglites are one thing and Surefires are entirely another. 

What I haven't been able to determine is if the P60 module is available in a medium orange peel reflector or not. Everyone holler at me in unison if you think I am crazy for asking or if my request defeats the purpose of the drop in.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## gnef

In the past, before the current iteration of the drop-in, it was a reflector. i'm not sure if it was textured in any way. The current set of drop-in modules use an optic rather than a reflector.


----------



## Alan B

It is an optic, so it is not OP. There is some fine structure to the beam pattern, but the gradient pattern is very nice. No rings, doughnuts or edges. 

I ran the M60L for 20 minutes last night in the round body 6P at Gene's suggestion to check the heat transfer. I used a pair of 3.7V rechargeables. The outside of the light was not detectably warm. Quickly removing the drop-in, I could feel a very slight rise in temperature in the brass body. Barely detectable. 

The decision process for selecting between the M60 and the M60L was hard. The L was more available, which was also true last night. My first thought was to wait as long as it took, and with Gene going full-time that was likely to help. I had just missed a batch. So the choice was between 235 lumens for 1.5 hours, or 140 lumens for 4.5 hours. The more I thought about how to make my old 6P useful, and how many other flashlights I already have that are in the neighborhood of 235 lumens, I wondered if that brightness was necessary and worth the shorter runtime. It is less than a one stop improvement (doubling) for a three times decrease in the runtime. It is a noticeable brightness difference, but not a huge one. It is almost exactly the lumen values of a Fenix P3Dq5 on high versus turbo. Just how often is turbo needed to do something that high won't do? We're already at about double the old incan output with the M60L! So for a three time increase in runtime, I'll take the M60L. I'm still not precisely sure how I'm going to use this reclaimed old 6P, but it now has an efficient and very bright long lasting rugged light engine that works with primaries or rechargeables and I am going to use and enjoy it a lot.

Thanks, Gene. :thumbsup:

-- Alan


----------



## FiftyCalAl

_If he'd make a drop-in that would fit the E series lights, all my SF lights would be a* host* for Malkoff drop-ins_

*It occurred to me while I was reading your threads that it takes a truly special product or a truly special person to turn Surefires into "hosts". Maglites are one thing and Surefires are entirely another.* 

Well, I did not think about how many SF purists I was gonna insult with that statement; but the truth is the truth! Gene's products truly are advanced equipment that can upgrade ANY device (from ANY manufacturer) that you drop them in. And you are right - Malkoff has elevated the playing field with these devices.

I read your post and realized that I myself had "seen the light", so to speak. I was a die-hard SF fan (still am) for 15 years+, but now recognize that Gene's products make them so much better and are worth the extra money.

At first I was dissapointed in SF for not making the lights 'perfect' to begin with; but then realized the accomplishments they had mad in the introduction of tactical level lighting in the last 2 decades. Then I realized that almost all high-end gear I buy gets at least one or two 'accessories/enhancements" in addition to the factory standard (eg, firearms, vehicles, boats, etc.). It is just not economically sound for SF to make their prices higher to bring the product up to what we 'light snobs' here at CPF and those that USE the lights for a living, want/need. It is better that more people are able to financially purchase the tactical style and dependable lights form SF at a lower price point; and then the rest of us will continue to strive for perfection with after market accessories. I suspect that (for the average consumer, even in the SF market), adding $50 to the price of a flashlight would be cost-prohibitive.

Hence, SF lights become *hosts* for Malkoff upgrades.:thumbsup:


----------



## Illumination

Great to hear everyone loves this P60. Any idea when the new Q5 M60s will be available? Out of stock again


----------



## Toohotruk

Well, I got my M60 in the mail Monday as predicted, *YESSSSSS*!!! :rock::rock::rock:

Once again, Gene has created something truly AWESOME! The craftsmanship is well worthy of being put in a Surefire, in fact, looking at the brass module, if I didn't know better, I would say that it was a factory SF part...the only thing that gives it away, is the hand engraved model designation and the fact that it actually performs _better _than what SF offers! From what I've read, I'm really glad I decided to get one of Gene's M60s, rather than buying a 6PL, or a SF drop-in for my 6P. It was definitely worth the money! Gene's work is nothing short of amazing! :bow::bow::bow:

The best X-mas gift I got this year I bought for myself from Gene Malkoff!!! :santa:

Thanks Gene, it's ALWAYS a real pleasure doing business with you! :twothumbs


----------



## Deep6Osama

I wonder what could be coming for the Streamlight? The SL-20X should be a easy mod. MagCharger?


----------



## DevL

Why wont it fit in a Scout? If you want to run a Malkoff M60 in a Surefire Scout cant you just use a 6P sized head on the scout?


----------



## FiftyCalAl

The M600A SCOUT is an "E" series sized body. You need an adapter , like the LU60A one fron SF, to step -up to the "P" size head to accomodate an M60 Malkoff.

see my thread on doing this here:


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/184940


----------



## DevL

Since Malkoff is designing a E2D sized conversion unit and this conversion is using optics instead of a reflector would it be the same output in the smaller head? Same output and beam pattern in a smaller and lighter package? If I wait till SHOT for the E2D head to be released would I be disappointed in some way buy reduced efficeincy or output meaning I should just go with the Scout conversion to the LU60A right away? Id rather wait if it means not having to buy a new head and getting a smaller and lighter package with identical performance.


----------



## Rommul

I would love to have an update on the status of the Tri Cree drop in.

I have 1 Mag C, 1Mag D as well as a surefire dropin (at the post office). I love the way the C and D mags run on 3 or 4 cells. I would love to have a tri cree dropin that uses the same driver. I like the fact that these dropins run from 2 cells very well and this is how I plan to use these.

The Malkoff mag dropins turned what used to be an expensive and time concerning procedure into a 3 minute upgrade. We need a Malkoff tri cree dropin that does the same thing again.

Gives us 1000ma on 4 cells and 500-600ma on 2 cells.


----------



## Gene43

The E2D has the reflector built into the head. The only way to put one of my dropins on an E2D is with the LU60A conversion head. I have no immediate plans to build anything for the standard E2D head. 

I have begun working on the triled again and am pleased with some of the results. Three Q5 Crees driven at 1150ma each for approx 750 lumens. It pulls about 2.8A in a 4D or 2.5A in a 6D. Clean medium beam with plenty of spill. I am having some prototype heatsinks built for the triled. We'll see where it goes.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Rommul

Sign me up for at least 2 Triled's (that includes any proto's you want to dump) as long as they are cree's - seouls are more of a flood type beam.


----------



## THE_dAY

hi Gene43,

will you have triled modules made for surefires as well?

thanks.


----------



## smokelaw1

Gene43 said:


> I have begun working on the triled again and am pleased with some of the results. Three Q5 Crees driven at 1150ma each for approx 750 lumens. It pulls about 2.8A in a 4D or 2.5A in a 6D. Clean medium beam with plenty of spill. I am having some prototype heatsinks built for the triled. We'll see where it goes.
> 
> Thanks, Gene


 
I'll take one!


----------



## copperfox

Gene, great news about the tri-crees. I know it's difficult to estimate at this point, but do you have any idea on the approximate price?


----------



## Deep6Osama

I have the replacement! It's amazing. Will order more when available. If stock options are ever made available let me know.

Me want's Tri LED



Gene43 said:


> Deep60 a PM has been sent. A replacement will be sent as soon as I know your name.Thanks, Gene


----------



## bhds

Do I understand correctly that the tri-cree will only run on 4D and greater?


----------



## Rommul

Picked up my Surefire Dropin on friday and spent the last few days playing with it. This thing is amazing. I will admit the best dropins I had before were the cheap chinese made P3/P4 types and as expected this thing blew them away.

I lit up my entire bedrom on the ceiling bounce.

I see one more C cell sized dropin as well as 2 more surefire dropin in my future.

Bring forth the triled!


----------



## bhds

bhds said:


> Do I understand correctly that the tri-cree will only run on 4D and greater?




Anyone?


----------



## iocheretyanny

for a 4D mag which module is better to use? 

2-3-4 or 4-5-6 ?

ia there a difference?


----------



## Gene43

The Mag Quad draws 2700ma at 6v. It will run in regulation down to 3.8v. The catch is to have a battery source capable of delivering considerable current (close to 4A) at that voltage. 

The 4,5,6 is the better option than a 2,3 in a 4D, same output, it is a more efficient buck driver. Also 6v is the absolute max input for the 2,3. Fresh batteries in a 4D can overdrive it and cause intial flicker until they loose a little juice. This doesn't happen often but it does happen and is more prevalent in the C size dropin.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Rommul

Are there any plans for a lower powered tri or quad that can run from 2,3,4 cells?

I have two HAIII 2C's that I want to run using low self discharge cells and was looking forward to a dropin that could work with these.


----------



## Icebreak

Cool, Gene. When and if you make a C sized drop-in I can use 4 Elite 4500s in a Mag 4C with tailcap spring extender for almost 100 minutes. These cells can handle 30 amps and are the lowest self-discharge NiMhs I've used.

Rommul -

Would those be C sized Li-Ions? A 2C Type III anodized torch with a Malkoff quad drop-in would be almost too cool.


----------



## Gene43

Icebreak said:


> Would those be C sized Li-Ions? A 2C Type III anodized torch with a Malkoff quad drop-in would be almost too cool.


 
I believe Donn is using a setup similar to that. See page 3 of this thread.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186385&highlight=malkoff&page=3

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Rommul

Icebreak said:


> Cool, Gene. When and if you make a C sized drop-in I can use 4 Elite 4500s in a Mag 4C with tailcap spring extender for almost 100 minutes. These cells can handle 30 amps and are the lowest self-discharge NiMhs I've used.
> 
> Rommul -
> 
> Would those be C sized Li-Ions? A 2C Type III anodized torch with a Malkoff quad drop-in would be almost too cool.



I have 6 C Lithium Ions but I am looking for a NIMH powered light with 3 or so LEDS I don't really need it to be driven at 1000+ ma either.

I am really looking for a dropin that exhibits the behavior of my C and D dropin (reduced output on 2 cells) just with three or so LEDs.


----------

